# Re-stocking my "new" 20g...suggestions please?



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Currently stocked in the 20g: 1-Fiji Blue Devil Damsel, 1-3 Stripe damsel, 1-choc chip starfish, 1-turbo snail, 2
-small hermit crabs

I didn't get any answers on the last post I made in my 10g to 20g thread.... so here is the same question:

Is there any other inverts (that can get along with the turbo snail and star) that anyone can suggest thats not reef safe to put in here? I guess I want to purposely put things in this tank that aren't reef safe since I can't have them in the big tank.

Also... is there any other semi agressive fish I can get to put in there without having to remove the damsels that anyone can think of?? To be honest, these 2 have been with me since I first started into my salty adventure, and I'm a little attached to them. Not to mention they seem to be LOVING their new home since its twice as big.

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/saltwater-fish-pictures-videos/10g-20g-50699/#ixzz0yTRO9x8q​


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

To be honest with you, that tank sounds fully stocked as it is now. Adding animals, including inverts, will only add to the waste levels, not to mention aggression. Chocolate chip starfish are opportunistic feeders and will eat almost anything they can catch. Inverts are typically easier to catch than most fish. I surely would not put more fish into this tank. 

It would help to know how much live rock is in this tank and whether it is a 20 high or a 20 long in size, and what type of filtration is being used? Also, water change schedule and water params for ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, and calcium? (the water params will better indicate how much "room" there is for any additions of animals where waste and mineral content are concerned)


----------



## trukgirl (Jan 28, 2010)

Well if we add any more inverts I think it would only be CUC at this point, as we decided to just be done and make it a "Damsel tank" .... as far as the starfish vs the turbo, the turbo I have is actually quite large. We have seen the snail and star run into each other several times, and each time the star backs away. Last night the snail actually knocked the star off the powerhead cord! I keep him well fed with pre-skinned small silversides, which is what the LFS was feeding him. (he wouldn't take to the shrimp I feed everyone else)

It is a 20g tall. But ehhh we actually added another damsel last night. All the water params were where they should have been yesterday before I added the new fish. Here's the stats on the equip: 20g Marine fowlr - 20 gallon Saltwater fish tank there is actually 14 lbs not 12 lbs of live rock. And yes I am well aware that I need more. This tank will never be a reef. FOWLR only.


----------

